
Ads on pirate sites can hurt sales survey finds - rolph
https://torrentfreak.com/ads-on-pirate-sites-can-hurt-sales-survey-finds-190814/
======
rolph
This isnt only about pir8 sites, its about problematic/negative content being
associated with brand[s]

it looks like this sort of survey should be done with some true statistical
rigor, the true numbers would be somewhat usefull. the horses mouth spouts
from here:

[https://www.brandsafetyinstitute.com/blog/survey-brand-
safet...](https://www.brandsafetyinstitute.com/blog/survey-brand-safety-
crisis-consumer-backlash)

"The survey of 1,017 adults in the United States was conducted via
SurveyMonkey from July 24-26, 2019. The survey had a margin of error of +/-3
percent at a 95 percent confidence interval."

with results:

[https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/4962377/TAG_BSI%20Brand%20Saf...](https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/4962377/TAG_BSI%20Brand%20Safety%20Survey_results.pdf)
[PDF]

